# The ever changing lizard shed. (pic heavy)



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Thought I would share a few pics of my rep shed from its early days up till now. With different set ups and occupants.

Version 1 (excuse the mess)

Uninsulated as it was going to be a workshop with just my Bosc at one end.
Got a bit carried away and the only tools used in here are the ones used to build vivs etc.






























After 6 months decided glass vivs with mesh lids were fine for Uromastyx but crap for pretty much every thing else so sold them on and dismantled all the racking.
After a quiet word from my wife regarding the £2,500.00 per quarter electric bill I decided to insulate the entire thing and design the new enclosures. 

Work in progress.










Chaos!!!!










Detail of insulated ceiling. (100mm Celotex covered underneath with 12mm ply)










Dividing up the walls and forming enclosures











Coming along nicely..




















Uro cages formed with old vivs still in use.










Decorate like so.







































And the end result (sort of, 1 end to complete but not sure what to do with it.)

Monitor enclosures.




























Uro vivs.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Part 2

Get great news about new monitors and fill in end wall.



















Way too much plywood showing so do this.




























And the latest change, a small add on for what I dont know yet but will update as it happens.



















If I can help by answering your build questions just give me a shout :2thumb:

Cheers
Jay :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

that is the most amazing rep room i have saw in my entire life :no1:

that would put zoo's to shame : victory:


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats awesome!

But omg at 10 grand a year on electric!


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that is the ultimate shed:2thumb: nice work.


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG it looks like a reptile house at a zoo :2thumb::2thumb:

What have you got in all those vivs?


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

A huge fan of your shed Jay! Very inspiring stuff mate!! And thats one hell of a lecky bill!!!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jaymz said:


> Part 2
> 
> Get great news about new monitors and fill in end wall.
> 
> ...


Fancy taking another sp on ? Very rare 1 .... Only 1 the country .... A Chris lacey ? :whistling2:


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow this is amazing. Whats even more amazing is that my younger brothers name is spelt exactly like yours! :2thumb:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

excellent jaymz whats your electric bill like now after the insulation mate how do you heat the shed now out of interest ? ive got a 20ftx16ft wooden shed i was thinking of using but needs a better floor in before anything also a 9ftx18ft breeze block garage my water monitors will end up in there in a year or so just looking at the best/cheapest way of heating them 
without plugging them in the next door neighbours while they are away on there holidays :whistling2:i use the tubular heaters now


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> that is the most amazing rep room i have saw in my entire life :no1:
> 
> that would put zoo's to shame : victory:


Cheers mate :2thumb:



Lewis M said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> But omg at 10 grand a year on electric!


The bill has dropped dramaticlly since I insulated it. Cheers : victory:



ocean123 said:


> Wow, that is the ultimate shed:2thumb: nice work.





Trixtabella said:


> OMG it looks like a reptile house at a zoo :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> What have you got in all those vivs?





anothernoob said:


> A huge fan of your shed Jay! Very inspiring stuff mate!! And thats one hell of a lecky bill!!!


Cheers, glad you like it :2thumb:



varanus87 said:


> Fancy taking another sp on ? Very rare 1 .... Only 1 the country .... A Chris lacey ? :whistling2:


Hmmm they're not on my list :lol2: Must be rare eh :2thumb:



ChaCha said:


> Wow this is amazing. Whats even more amazing is that my younger brothers name is spelt exactly like yours! :2thumb:


Cheers Cha Cha, I cheated with my name. I didnt change it till i was 7 :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

andy140365 said:


> excellent jaymz whats your electric bill like now after the insulation mate how do you heat the shed now out of interest ? ive got a 20ftx16ft wooden shed i was thinking of using but needs a better floor in before anything also a 9ftx18ft breeze block garage my water monitors will end up in there in a year or so just looking at the best/cheapest way of heating them
> without plugging them in the next door neighbours while they are away on there holidays :whistling2:i use the tubular heaters now


Hi mate, hard to say for sure as the Mrs sorts all that and it comes as one bill with the house but put it this way, its saved LOADS lol. I would ask her but shes asleep lol. 
All the big vivs have tubular heaters and every viv obviously has basking lights but I still have an oil filled radiator on 27/7 to keep the ambient temps up. 
The reps like it but visitors tend to sweat a bit :lol2:
If you PM me some internal/external pics of your buildings I can advise on the best plan of attack on them. (I do this, among other things for a living) :2thumb:


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome, sure nocks the socks off my shed


----------



## mark_eas (Mar 19, 2010)

awsome :2thumb:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jaymz said:


> Hi mate, hard to say for sure as the Mrs sorts all that and it comes as one bill with the house but put it this way, its saved LOADS lol. I would ask her but shes asleep lol.
> All the big vivs have tubular heaters and every viv obviously has basking lights but I still have an oil filled radiator on 27/7 to keep the ambient temps up.
> The reps like it but visitors tend to sweat a bit :lol2:
> If you PM me some internal/external pics of your buildings I can advise on the best plan of attack on them. (I do this, among other things for a living) :2thumb:


 will do jaymz wont be for a while the salvators are still in small vivs probably another year before i start im hoping they are a pair we shall see also banking on a lottery win they can have gas central heating installed then does the oil filled rate cut in and out ie stated ?


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

The Animal Shed said:


> Awesome, sure nocks the socks off my shed





mark_eas said:


> awsome :2thumb:


Thanks :2thumb::2thumb: Keep your eyes peeled for updates soon.



andy140365 said:


> will do jaymz wont be for a while the salvators are still in small vivs probably another year before i start im hoping they are a pair we shall see also banking on a lottery win they can have gas central heating installed then does the oil filled rate cut in and out ie stated ?


No worries mate, and fingers crossed for a pair : victory:
Lottery win would definately help :lol2:
The rad has its own safety thermostat built in, so once you have played about with it to get the prefered temp it just clicks on and off as needed hence saving electricity as its not starting up from cold all the time :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

thats one nice size shed :no1:, and very well setup in deed :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> thats one nice size shed :no1:, and very well setup in deed :2thumb:


Cheers Phil, fellow shed dweller :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

thats one hell of a shed...great stuff it looks fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

chapmand said:


> thats one hell of a shed...great stuff it looks fantastic :2thumb:


Thanks buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Been a bit of progress, walls formed,roof on (too wet to felt it though) and external cladding complete.
Next step is insulate floor,walls and ceiling then line out with ply :2thumb:





































Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Is anybody else looking at the pergola in these pictures and thinking "why's he leaving that wooden frame unfinished? He could have another 10 feet of shed space." :whistling2:

Looking fantastic by the way!

Best,
Paul


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> Is anybody else looking at the pergola in these pictures and thinking "why's he leaving that wooden frame unfinished? He could have another 10 feet of shed space." :whistling2:
> 
> Looking fantastic by the way!
> 
> ...


Trust me I have tried allsorts of methods to get the Mrs to let me fill in the pergola but shes not budging. Might wait till she goes on her annual 2 week camping trip then SUPRISE!!!!!!!:lol2:

Cheers Paul :2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Jaymz said:


> Trust me I have tried allsorts of methods to get the Mrs to let me fill in the pergola but shes not budging. Might wait till she goes on her annual 2 week camping trip then SUPRISE!!!!!!!:lol2:
> 
> Cheers Paul :2thumb:


I'm sure she wouldn't notice :whistling2:










Best,
Paul


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha love it. see it blends in a treat :lol2:


----------



## Fruzzy (Jan 10, 2012)

That shed is posher than most of the houses where I live. Then again, I'm from Wolverhampton.


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

My word, that is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Well done


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Trust me I have tried allsorts of methods to get the Mrs to let me fill in the pergola but shes not budging. Might wait till she goes on her annual 2 week camping trip then SUPRISE!!!!!!!:lol2:
> 
> Cheers Paul :2thumb:





Paul112 said:


> I'm sure she wouldn't notice :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


gawd. . .Paul works quicker than you Jay!!!!:2thumb:finshed already. . .


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fruzzy said:


> That shed is posher than most of the houses where I live. Then again, I'm from Wolverhampton.


Weeeeey another member from the black country


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Fruzzy said:


> That shed is posher than most of the houses where I live. Then again, I'm from Wolverhampton.





tryme said:


> My word, that is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Well done


Cheers , more to come :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> gawd. . .Paul works quicker than you Jay!!!!:2thumb:finshed already. . .


I might get him to do the whole garden :lol2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Roof now felted, floors,walls and ceiling insulated.




























12mm ply over the walls/ceiling. 18mm on the floor.



















Soon be time for the best bit.... Viv build :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Roof now felted, floors,walls and ceiling insulated.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


hmmm looks a bit ...............small



:lol2:coming along very nicely. . .and to think you've still cracked on with rubbish weather. . .Hope Jen didn't see my joke remark about grassing you up on noobies the other day!!!!. . . .I don't wanna experience the Karcher. . .much less De Walt. . ..or. . .the dreaded NAIL GUN:gasp::gasp::gasp:really looks fantastic. .keep the updates coming:2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

It is compared to the other shed (10' X 7' internally ) but you know every inch will be used wisely :2thumb:
Nah she didnt see the comment and yes I have many weapons lol.
Cheers Marcus.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Coming along nicely! Plywood must be making a dent in your budget, seems to have gone up in price since I last checked, especially the thicker stuff.



Jaymz said:


>


Good call on using a spirit level. If only I'd thought of that, I wouldn't have vivs that slope.

Best,
Paul


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Paul112 said:


> Coming along nicely! Plywood must be making a dent in your budget, seems to have gone up in price since I last checked, especially the thicker stuff.
> 
> 
> Good call on using a spirit level. If only I'd thought of that, I wouldn't have vivs that slope.
> ...


On the plus side . The slope could be good for drainage:lol2: ..
. Secretly I think you did it purposely to make a design statement .. that's the real truth of it isn't it . : victory:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> Coming along nicely! Plywood must be making a dent in your budget, seems to have gone up in price since I last checked, especially the thicker stuff.
> 
> 
> Good call on using a spirit level. If only I'd thought of that, I wouldn't have vivs that slope.
> ...


Thats when having your own building/carpentry firm comes in handy. I get good discounts. :2thumb:
Tip for the day, get the base dead level then the rest is a doddle : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Thats when having your own building/carpentry firm comes in handy. I get good discounts. :2thumb:
> Tip for the day, get the base dead level then the rest is a doddle : victory:


Just to add to that. . .my tip of the day. . .get a wife who either lets you do what you want. . .or takes no notice what you do!!!.. .
I don't mind which one. . .just trying to wear mine down for one or other effect to take place:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

it really is coming along very nicely in deed :2thumb::notworthy:
I can't wait to see all the stunning vivs inside:2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Just to add to that. . .my tip of the day. . .get a wife who either lets you do what you want. . .or takes no notice what you do!!!.. .
> I don't mind which one. . .just trying to wear mine down for one or other effect to take place:lol2:


:lol2: She's pretty chilled, it was her idea to build both sheds : victory:
Cant help you with Gina though mate :lol2:



philipniceguy said:


> it really is coming along very nicely in deed :2thumb::notworthy:
> I can't wait to see all the stunning vivs inside:2thumb:


Cheers Phil, I think its going to be one big L shaped viv : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Cheers Phil, I think its going to be one big L shaped viv : victory:


Nice that will suit a good few differant monitors so what ya going to get?
a salvadorii:whistling2: so then you own the BEST varnaus sp aswell as your amazing bunch already :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> :lol2: She's pretty chilled, it was her idea to build both sheds : victory:
> Cant help you with Gina though mate :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you realise then mate. . .it was the first visit to see your shed that convinced her a LARGE enclosure in the living room. . .can look harmonious. .and not an ugly eyesore. . .so you HAVE helped:no1::notworthy::no1:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a very impressive shed mate, isn't there a shed of the year competition or award somewhere?


----------



## zigzagboa (May 14, 2012)

Wow! :mf_dribble: Amazing build, well done. 
So glad I found this thread as I'm just embarking on a similar challenge as I await delivery of a 2x3m shed, great motivation for my small project. Thank you!


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> Nice that will suit a good few differant monitors so what ya going to get?
> a salvadorii:whistling2: so then you own the BEST varnaus sp aswell as your amazing bunch already :2thumb:


One day mate but not for a while : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> Don't think you realise then mate. . .it was the first visit to see your shed that convinced her a LARGE enclosure in the living room. . .can look harmonious. .and not an ugly eyesore. . .so you HAVE helped:no1::notworthy::no1:


Nice one mate, my good deed for the day then :no1:



Jack W said:


> That is a very impressive shed mate, isn't there a shed of the year competition or award somewhere?


Cheers Jack :2thumb:



zigzagboa said:


> Wow! :mf_dribble: Amazing build, well done.
> So glad I found this thread as I'm just embarking on a similar challenge as I await delivery of a 2x3m shed, great motivation for my small project. Thank you!


Thanks mate and dont forget to post pics of yours :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

That's insane!! 

I want that for my hot room it would be perfect.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> That's insane!!
> 
> I want that for my hot room it would be perfect.


Drove me insane painting it :crazy::crazy::lol2:
I'm in the south too if you want one :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Drove me insane painting it :crazy::crazy::lol2:
> I'm in the south too if you want one :2thumb:


I can imagine lol. 

Haha, where abouts? What are the dimensions on the main unit? I'd only need something that is around 8x8 maybe 10x8.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> I can imagine lol.
> 
> Haha, where abouts? What are the dimensions on the main unit? I'd only need something that is around 8x8 maybe 10x8.


Not going to give address on here, too many nutters about :crazy:
The main bit is approx 7.5M long 3.6 deep and 2.3 high and still not big enough :lol2:
I can sort you out a price if your interested but these belt n braces jobs ar'nt cheap (just to warn you) :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Sealed all internal angles with mastic. Filled joints to ply with 2 part filler.

Now the fun bit, forming the viv frame. 
It's not easy to get pics of this bit in its entirety but here goes :2thumb:

First form the frame and cover one side with ply.
Insulate (not shown) and cover other side with ply.




























NB all parts of the frame must be dead level to avoid problems when you get to fitting the glass/runners.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Change of colour today and made the frame for the Timon Lepidus (jewelled lacertas) enclosure. 
Also built a step to avoid the boggy bit outside the main shed doors.


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking great, Im not jealous, not at all.......................................ok yes Im very jealous!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Change of colour today and made the frame for the Timon Lepidus (jewelled lacertas) enclosure.
> Also built a step to avoid the boggy bit outside the main shed doors.
> 
> image
> ...


loving the colour change :2thumb: very good handy work in deed, if i ever move YOU ARE coming to build ALL mine :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Look's cracking that...wished I wasnt in a flat or I'd do something similar

Ps...Are you a Chippy/builder by trade dude? (I work for a timber merchant)....Only ask as its just a rather large job for most to take on :hmm:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

The Animal Shed said:


> Looking great, Im not jealous, not at all.......................................ok yes Im very jealous!


: victory::lol2::lol2:



philipniceguy said:


> loving the colour change :2thumb: very good handy work in deed, if i ever move YOU ARE coming to build ALL mine :whistling2::whistling2:


Cheers mate :2thumb: If it means I get to meet your awesome collection, sign me up :2thumb:



Kamuro said:


> Look's cracking that...wished I wasnt in a flat or I'd do something similar
> 
> Ps...Are you a Chippy/builder by trade dude? (I work for a timber merchant)....Only ask as its just a rather large job for most to take on :hmm:


Cheers mate and yep a chippy with my own building firm, which helps :2thumb:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaymz said:


> Cheers mate and yep a chippy with my own building firm, which helps


My dads a retire chippy living in California, he has a leopard gecko, I think, he thinks, I've gone O.T.T building my future (at the end of the month) gargoyle geckos a palace...lol...I am pleased with it though


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Well that's me subscribed and waiting
One can only dream :mf_dribble:

All bow down to the great shed builder Jaymz :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheers :2thumb:
More changes are happening as we speak. Will take some pics tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> More changes are happening as we speak. Will take some pics tomorrow :2thumb:


2013 DEFINITELY the year of the shed. . . . . .and The Shed Of Perversion. . .continues to change many lives. . .lol. . . amazing. . .but why is it taking you so looooooong. . .anyone'd think you've been doing stuff for others!?!?!?:blush:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> 2013 DEFINITELY the year of the shed. . . . . .and The Shed Of Perversion. . .continues to change many lives. . .lol. . . amazing. . .but why is it taking you so looooooong. . .anyone'd think you've been doing stuff for others!?!?!?:blush:


:lol2::lol2:
Sheds popping up all over at the mo :2thumb:
Just been measuring up for tomorrows fun n games. :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Removed 6 Uro vivs to make way for the first of 2 5'X 3.5'X 6' high vivs.
More pics to follow. :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Uhh hello?! Where's my update!?:whistling2:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

If I could have a rep room like half that I would be happy 

Great work looks like a top job 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Bit slow on the updates as have many projects on the go.
Insulated floor and walls, boarded over with ply then painted.









Next step : varnish and tank out the bottom with pvc sheeting ready for substrate.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

looks really good.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

how is your shed temps in the summer heat?


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

tegrey2008 said:


> how is your shed temps in the summer heat?



Fine. Ambient temps in the shed not enclosures range from 25 to 35 degrees C. Too hot for some puny humans but great for varanids :2thumb:


----------



## Cassia (May 21, 2013)

Jaymz said:


> Thought I would share a few pics of my rep shed from its early days up till now. With different set ups and occupants.
> 
> Version 1 (excuse the mess)
> 
> ...


My partner took a look at your reptile shed and I think he weed a little in excitement lol 
It's a thing of beauty that shed is! :flrt:


----------



## phil mellor (Nov 11, 2012)

great shed build nice work


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

C'mon Jay. . . .get crackin. . . .we all need a build fix. . . .:2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Cassia said:


> My partner took a look at your reptile shed and I think he weed a little in excitement lol
> It's a thing of beauty that shed is! :flrt:


:lol2: 



phil mellor said:


> great shed build nice work


Cheers :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> C'mon Jay. . . .get crackin. . . .we all need a build fix. . . .:2thumb:


Bank holiday weekend means progress. More pics later :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Saved this when we were fitting out Jens shop (used to be a butchers).
2mm thick pvc used to line the walls. Knew it would come in handy : victory:



Seems apt :whistling2:



Stuck in place with mastic and all internal and external edges sealed.
Also, luckily for me my nextdoor neighbour is a tree surgeon so in go the branches.



Nice gnarled basking branch.



Bottom of branches anchored with blocks to stop sliding and everything fixed in place using 4" screws.





Next step, double purpose platform to take pool and form hide.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Busy day today. Installed lights. Including one to go over the water.
Installed the tubular heater which is connected to a pulse stat and fitted climbing mesh to the side walls. 

Started filling up the subsrate but ran out :devil: Will pick up more tomorrow.
All thats left is to fit the bottom glass track and install the glass :2thumb:



The block of wood is used to pack the substate nice and firm to allow for good burrows. This area will be under the water source and provide another area to hide.



Lid over hide. Also allows water container to be able to slide out easily.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Busy day today. Installed lights. Including one to go over the water.
> Installed the tubular heater which is connected to a pulse stat and fitted climbing mesh to the side walls.
> 
> Started filling up the subsrate but ran out :devil: Will pick up more tomorrow.
> ...


nice work mate : victory: going check this out when i visit :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> nice work mate : victory: going check this out when i visit :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Lol ...I have an excuse to pop over REAL soon ...but if I get my timing right ... Perhaps the inhabitant will be in residence .. 

Jay yet again another top enclosure ....it's of course highly personal ..but I love the way you theme your vivs ...always about function first ...your animals really do live the high life ...and it shows in their quality ...think you should get some shots up ..over on the M&T thread soon dude


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

*Mangrove move*

How to move a Mangrove with minimal stress.
1 Distract with grasshoppers
2 Drill big hole into viv.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

3 Throw more hoppers into new viv and wait about 1 minute.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.



4 After checking out new surroundings offer a chick.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

5 Take lots of pics :2thumb:



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.


----------



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

I. Just. Peed.

Wow Mate - Definitely an inspiration to all. I built my own Aquarium + Vivarium Rack, and that was just enough for me. But now I'm considering knocking down my wardrobe and constructing another one! But thats something which I've yet to convince the household on, and of course, this could take a few years...


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

D34DLY said:


> I. Just. Peed.
> 
> Wow Mate - Definitely an inspiration to all. I built my own Aquarium + Vivarium Rack, and that was just enough for me. But now I'm considering knocking down my wardrobe and constructing another one! But thats something which I've yet to convince the household on, and of course, this could take a few years...


:lol2:

Cheers. I say go for it mate. They cant stay mad for ever and pain is only temporary :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

I should say .. I popped over and say the mango mansion.. pics don't begin to do it justice.. great usable space for a cracking example of an awesome species.. basking arrangement is nicely thought out... Predictably.. well done again....




Oh and sort that screw! !:gasp:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheers Marcus :2thumb: He seems to like it and has settled in a treat. Burrowing like mad and back to basking in full view again :2thumb:



Keep forgetting about that rogue screw :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Cheers Marcus :2thumb: He seems to like it and has settled in a treat. Burrowing like mad and back to basking in full view again :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep forgetting about that rogue screw :lol2:


in that case "SCREW!!!"



:lol2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

OK :lol2:


----------

